
Finding the IP address of a website behind Cloudflare - mxpxrocks10
https://securitytrails.com/blog/ip-address-behind-cloudflare
======
tzury
that is right regarding any reverse-proxy service perhaps.

staying protected can be achieved by:

    
    
        a) set your firewall to accept traffic from a trusted source only.
        b) set new IP to your front-ends once moved behind a service such as CF.

~~~
mxpxrocks10
that's right. For the IP lists, reverse proxy (CDN/WAF) services usually
provide a txt file you can consume to stay up to date with the edge nodes.

------
puppetmaster40
Securitytrails DB can be joined with a few different things.

